# Automatización de un tanque de agua



## wh0g3 (Abr 5, 2005)

Hola. 

Necesito hacer un sistema para llenar un recipiente de agua, algo así como una cisterna automática. Necesito conectar una bomba de agua a alguna fuente de agua a través de mangueras y también conectar a través de mangueras la bomba de agua y el recipiente a llenar. La bomba debe ser activada automáticamente por medio de sensores, se prende cuando el recipiente se vacía y se apaga cuando el recipiente se llene. 

Alguien sabe que componentes puedo utilizar? No tengo ni idea de como hacer esto. ¿Que bomba utilizo? ¿Que sensores? etc, ... 

La comunicación será a través del puerto paralelo de la computadora.


----------



## Raflex (Abr 9, 2005)

Hola, hay varias formas para resolver tu problema.

Puedes usar un sensor de presion para calcular el nivel del recipiente. Vas a necesitar un convertidor analogo/digital, ya en el programa que hagas vas a fijar los limites que quieras.

Otra forma es poner un flotador y conectarlo a un potenciometro, para asi tener un cambio en resistencia cuando cambia el nivel.

Una forma barata es usar dos alambres para cada nivel, cuando el agua toca los alambres estos conducen, asi tendrias una forma simple de un switch.

Si tienes mas dudas escribelas, espero poder ayudar.


----------



## Renato Masias (May 3, 2005)

Hola, Reflex saber el nivel del lìquido por medio de un sensor de presiòn en el fonde es muy buena, no se me habìa ocurrido, lo que quiere el amigo es solo un control ON OFF, puede bastar con un par de Fli Flops JK, 
hay una regal sencilla que debes de seguir, estado presente Q(t) y estado siguiente Q(t+1). Te darè màs detalles luego, pero me parece que este el el control màs sencillo, tu potencia la puedes hacer con un triac o un SCR, pero aislados del control, y activas bomba.


----------



## nachovzla (Feb 19, 2008)

hola a todos, yo tengo que realizar algo parecido pero con tres tanques. el tamano y capacidad de los mismos no tiene que ser igual (en este caso como solo es un experimento se me viene a la mente unos simples recipientes de platico pequenos para mantener el diseno lo mas simple posible), estos 3 recipientes estaran conectados a bombas quienes pasaran el agua de un recipiente al otro. la practica se describe asi. Se llena una bomba de agua y se inica el circuito., luego que el primer recipiente c llene, la primera bomba c para y la segunda empieza a pasar el agua hasta el segundo recipiente y asi c repite el proceso si que las bombas se paren. Las limitacion serian que solo puedo utilizar todas las compuertas logicas y dipswitchs. bueno, no c por donde empezar ni cuandos bits en el dip voy a usar. Saludos!


----------



## samanthamarc (Feb 20, 2008)

Pues para caso de nachovzla... creo que es cuestion de que te pongas a hacer tus tablas de verdad, en cuanto a los sensores, solo necesitas los que describió Raflex, dos alambres uno en el fondo (indicando que el tanque esta vacío) y otro en la parte superior (hasta donde quieres que se llene el tanque). 

Ahora empieza a poner tus condiciones:
T1= tanque 1
b1= bomba 1
T2= tanque 2
b2= bomba 2
T3= tanque 3
b3= bomba 3

T1 T2 T3   B1 B2 B3
0   0   0     0   0  0
0   0   1     0   0  1
0   1   0     0   1  0
0   1   1     0   0  0
1   0   0     1   0  0


las demas combinaciones no deben arrojar resultados. unas compuertas XOR creo que funcionaría bastante bien.. aunque faltaria saber que tanque se lleno... para eso una compuerta AND conectada a cada una de las entradas y a la salida de la compuerta XOR quedaria bastante bien.

salu2

SAM


----------



## Damalux (Feb 20, 2008)

La soluciones más rápidas que te doy son las siguientes:

SOLUCIÓN 1.


Usar de sensores dos switches tipo flotador por imán. Son baratos (3 USD) y trabajan desde 1V a 110V

Usar un PLC con salidas por relé (Puede ser un Mitsubishi Alpha que vale 60 USD) para accionar la bomba con un contactor y un térmico 

El programa en ladder para el PLC simplemente sería que cuando toque el sensor de baja accione la salida que a su vez acciona la bobina del contactor. Y cuando toque el sensor de alta apague la bomba.


SOLUCIÓN 2:

Que los switches conectados en serie accionen directamente el contactor. Muucho mas barato.


Eso si en todo caso no se te olviden ls protecciones, un buen térmico y un breaker


Saludos


----------



## Raflex (Feb 20, 2008)

Damalux dijo:
			
		

> La soluciones más rápidas que te doy son las siguientes:
> 
> SOLUCIÓN 1.
> 
> ...



Hola, tendras algun numero de parte o algun enlace donde se encuentren esos switches? Es interesante esa opcion y barata por lo que mencionas


----------



## Damalux (Feb 21, 2008)

Mira acá te muestro una imagen de como son:








También los hay en "inox" por si lo necesitas para fluídos corrosivos o en la industria alimenticia.


Si necesitas algún proveedor, pues busca en san google "level magnetic switch" ó en su defecto en español como prefieras



Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 21, 2008)

creo que la manera mas economica de solucionar este circuito, es la implementacion de un flotador (como menciona un colega) y sumado a eso, implementar un presostato para verificar que hay liquido en la linea (con esto ultimo, nos aseguramos que la bomba no funcione en los caso en que no haya agua en la linea de suministro, ya que se puede quemar la bomba)..... El circuito de control, puede ser electromecanico, electronico y o, para ahorrarnos el trabajo del desarrollo del circuito de control electronico, podrias implementar un pequeño microplc como lo es el LOGO de siemens, es facil de programar,barato,y hasta tiene contador de horas de funcionamiento, que te puede llegar a servir ara mantener un control de mantenimiento...
te dejo este diagrama demostrativo de como tendria que ser teoricamente una instalacion basica electromecanica para el control de una bomba (esta medio desprolijo por que lo hice con el pait, pero creo que se entiende)...esto es solo la idea, en campo, tienes que ver como realizarla...

Un saludo a todos


----------



## nachovzla (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola a todos, he conseguido con la ayuda de un amigo la solucion a mi problema y aqui les dejo el circuito como lo he planteado anteriormente. Lamentablemente el planteamiento del problema que he posteado es incorrecto. el correcto es el siguiente: Consiste en 3 tanques, de los cuales dos de ellos tienen 3 niveles de medicion (alto, medio, bajo).y el tercero seria como un tanque por donde solo fluye el agua sin niveles de medicionEl circuito comienza con la valvula 1 (v1) bombeando el primer tanque hasta que el mismo se llene. cuendo marque ALTO la v1 tiene que parar y la valvula 2(v2) tiene que encender y cumple el mismo ciclo que el tanque 1. Las valvulas de llenado (es decir v1,v2 llenando los tanques) se activan cuando el nivel de agua esta por debajo del nivel medio. Las valvulas de vaciado (es decir cuando v1,v2 retiran agua de los tanques) se detienen cuando el agua esta por debajo del nivel bajo. bueno les dejo el diseno anterior. salu2


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 27, 2008)

hola como estas che...bueno, no te recomiendo un circuito electronico, ya que este va a estar a la interperie y sufrira la corrosion del medio donde se encuentra...
sencillamente podes hacer tu circuito electromecanicamente....y el metodo de llenado y sensado , se puede implementar el sistema sifon ara ahorrar componentes en el diseño del circuito....
interpreto que el ultimo tanque seria para rebombeo, osea, para darle presion por caida vertical...no?
bueno, me voy a poner a diagramar este circuito que te menciono y te lo subo...te saludo atentamente.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 27, 2008)

hola 
Si quieres simplificar tu diseño te aconsejo que como elemento detector del nivel del deposito utilices un *presostato diferencial de aire*. 
dicho presostato te da una salida a traves de un conmutador, por lo que para acoplarlo a cualquier dispositivo es bien facil.

El presostato diferencial lo situas por encima del deposito, le conectas a este un macarron de plastico y lo metes hasta la altura que quieras que se te active el presostato.

el macarron tendras que meterlo con el orificio hacia abajo, de modo que cuando calquier tipo de liquido supere en unos pocos centimetros la boca del macarron, se originara una pequeña presion que hara activar el conmutador.

Puedes colocar varios presostatos para varios niveles. 
Dicho sistema se puede utilizar incluso con liquidos corrosivos, solo deves de buscar que el tipo de macarron plastico no sea dañado por dicho liquido.

saludos
[/b]


----------



## pepechip (Feb 27, 2008)

dicho componente se puede encontrar en tiendas de repuestos de aire acondicionado y calefaccion.
Yo los he visto colocados en la bateria del evaporador (el que produce el frio, o para los mas entendidos el que roba el calor). 
es estremadamente sensible, lleva un macarron antes del evaporador y otro macarron detras del evaporador, de modo que cuando este se congela impide el paso de aire y se produce una diferencia de presion minima la cual detecta.

Calculo que como mucho el liquido debera de subir unos 20cm por encima de la boca del macarron.


----------



## Raflex (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola, tengo una duda pepechip, que es un macarron? tienes algun dibujo o numero de parte porque en Mexico macarron es un tipo de sopa comestible. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2008)

En Italia el macarrón es un tipo de fideo con forma de tubo.

En electrónica es un tubo plástico (como una manguera) que sirve para empaquetar cables 

También se le dice macarrón a los tubos termo-contraibles


Y te recomiendo los macarrones con salsa boloñesa, para comer claro


----------



## pepechip (Feb 27, 2008)

aqui podeis ver caracteristicas de presostatos diferenciales.

Al pinchar en estos enlaces a mi me sale que es posible que tengan virus, pero podeis estar tranquilos, ya que la empresa salvador escoda es de confianza. Me sale lo del virus porque estoy accediendo directamente al PDF sin pasar por la pagina principal.

http://www.salvadorescoda.com/tecnico/CO/18-PresostatoDiferencialSFS.pdf

http://www.salvadorescoda.com/tecnico/CO/05-PresostatoAireDBL1.pdf

Para conocer que altura tiene que subir el liquido por encima del tubo, teneis que fijaros en los mbares a los que esta rarado el presostato. 
100mbares equivale a una altura de un metro de agua.


----------



## nachovzla (Feb 27, 2008)

nachovzla dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, he conseguido con la ayuda de un amigo la solucion a mi problema y aqui les dejo el circuito como lo he planteado anteriormente. Lamentablemente el planteamiento del problema que he posteado es incorrecto. el correcto es el siguiente: Consiste en 3 tanques, de los cuales dos de ellos tienen 3 niveles de medicion (alto, medio, bajo).y el tercero seria como un tanque por donde solo fluye el agua sin niveles de medicionEl circuito comienza con la valvula 1 (v1) bombeando el primer tanque hasta que el mismo se llene. cuendo marque ALTO la v1 tiene que parar y la valvula 2(v2) tiene que encender y cumple el mismo ciclo que el tanque 1. Las valvulas de llenado (es decir v1,v2 llenando los tanques) se activan cuando el nivel de agua esta por debajo del nivel medio. Las valvulas de vaciado (es decir cuando v1,v2 retiran agua de los tanques) se detienen cuando el agua esta por debajo del nivel bajo. bueno les dejo el diseno anterior. salu2



Bueno, he elaborado la tabla de verdad y el circuito deberia funcionar segun ella, esta tiene 6 entradas que serian los 6 niveles de agua (3 en dos envases) y 3 salidas que serian las valvulas. Lo que me esta dando mas problemas es cuando resuelvo la tabla por mapas K para asi obtener los integrados que tngo que utilizar.

A=Alto , M=medio , B=Bajo (estas letras corresponden a los niveles de agua en los envases)
V1=Valvula 1 , V2=...........

A1 M1 B1 A2 M2 B2   V1 V2 V3 

0    0    0   0   0   0     1   0   0
0    0    1   0   0   0     1   0   0
0    1    1   0   0   0     1   0   0
1    1    1   0   0   0     0   1   0
0    1    1   0   0   1     0   1   0
0    0    1   0   1   1     0   1   0
0    0    0   1   1   1     1   0   1
0    0    1   0   1   1     1   0   1
0    1    1   0   0   1     1   0   1
ya apartir de aqui se repite el proceso. Saludos


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 3, 2008)

No he leido que se haya propuesto la posibilidad de incorporar un relé de control de pozo y depósito, como p.ej. los de telemecánica RM8487040x, con sensibilidad ajustable del líquido a detectar, donde solo hay que incorporar en los depósitos unos simples cables con terminal (yo coloco varillas inox. ajustables), y que salen a poco más de 50€ PVP.


----------



## rodriguis (Mar 10, 2008)

lo que quieres hacer es algomuy facil. utiliza electrovalvulas para cada tanque. y si quieres usar el puerto paralelo utiliza labview para hacer el programa, te deja todo en un ambiente muy grafico. te lo recomiendo


----------



## jpd_525 (Jun 2, 2009)

buenas...
 tengo que hacer un proyecto que conciste en algo asi como el llenado de un recipiente automatico a tra vez de una bombita, mis ideas que el llenado corte en ciertos niveles, y admas pueda ir indicando el nivel que va subiendo... esto seria la parte fisica, esto lo necesito manejar con el programa c++... esto estaria conectado a la compu por el puerto paralelo...
 bueno es una idea que me gusto mucho pero la verada que muchos conocimientos no tengo por eso les estoy pidiendo ayuda...
  desde ya muchas gracias....


----------



## And1M (Sep 23, 2009)

alguien que me pueda ayudar necesito un circuito de estos sencillo para realizarlo en la casa es un proyecto del prof. pero se tiene que realizar economicamente el diseño es algo que indique a la bomba cuando el tanque esta vacio esta se active llene el tanque hasta un determinado nivel que es puesto x uno y desactive la bomba un diagrama o alguien que me ayude con mi proyecto le agradeceria su apoyo


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola

Ojala el sistema que se ve en el segundo enlace les ayude.

Tambien venden por aca un flotador que dentro trae un conmutador DPDT. y unos cables, tipo uso rudo, a los cuales se conecta la corriente electrica y la bomba.
Los llamamos Flotadores para bomba. vienen muy abajo de la siguiente pagina.
http://www.pedrollo.com/Pedrollo2006/Documents/ES/ACCESSORI.pdf
Son color azul con amarillo normalmente.

http://www.atp.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/DynLAB/dynlabmodules/Examples/WhatIsControl/WaterLevel5.html
[/COLOR] 
Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Meta (Feb 24, 2010)

jpd_525 dijo:


> buenas...
> tengo que hacer un proyecto que conciste en algo asi como el llenado de un recipiente automatico a tra vez de una bombita, mis ideas que el llenado corte en ciertos niveles, y admas pueda ir indicando el nivel que va subiendo... esto seria la parte fisica, esto lo *necesito manejar con el programa c++*... esto estaria conectado a la compu por el puerto paralelo...
> bueno es una idea que me gusto mucho pero la verada que muchos conocimientos no tengo por eso les estoy pidiendo ayuda...
> desde ya muchas gracias....



Puedes usar el puerto serie.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/manual-interfaz-vc-y-visual-basic.html

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## carmant (Ago 31, 2011)

Amigos yo me he diseñado este sistema a medida que es convencional, por si os sirve...
con 4 sondas de acero inoxidable controlamos el llenado del deposito 1 en el fondo, 2 a la altura del nivel minimo, 3 al nivel maximo y la 4 al nivel de alarma por si algo falla que avise de que vá a rebosar.
aquí os dejo diagrama y pcb.


----------



## Meta (Ago 31, 2011)

Buenísimo, y en mi época haciendo uno con un PIC16F84A.


----------



## adiktofer (Sep 1, 2011)

Pues lo mas recomendable en estos casos es usar contactores, relays termicos, llaves magnetotermicas, nano PLC (LOGO de Siemens puede ser).
Todo eso en un gabiente con su botonera y lamparas, en ambientes INDUSTRIALES Y AGRESIVOS no es recomendable usar electronica deliberadamente.


----------



## carmant (Sep 2, 2011)

Siento decirte qué,
Esto que recomiendas induce a confusión  a los mas inexpertos, Todos los sistemas de nivel que hay en el mercado utilizan electronica, otra cosa es que los circuitos esten al descubierto en lugares muy humedos, si se ubican dentro de cajas estancas y lejos de las humedades todo va a fiuncionar sin problemas, el circuito dispone de relés para activar la bobina de los contactores de la potencia que se necesite.
Cual es el problema??.




adiktofer dijo:


> Pues lo mas recomendable en estos casos es usar contactores, relays termicos, llaves magnetotermicas, nano PLC (LOGO de Siemens puede ser).
> Todo eso en un gabiente con su botonera y lamparas, en ambientes INDUSTRIALES Y AGRESIVOS no es recomendable usar electronica deliberadamente.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 2, 2011)

Yo hace muchos años carmant hice un diseño parecido al tuyo ... tuve el problema de la excesiva corrosion de los sensores .
Lo solucione haciendoles pasar AC en lugar de DC .
Al poco tiempo salieron al mercado unos sensores con flotante que andan de maravillas ! y mucho mas baratos.


----------



## carmant (Sep 2, 2011)

Vamos a ver esos problemas, Si las sondas son de acero inoxidable tipo pesa y la conexión del cable a la pesa se hace adecuadamente con cable bien aislado y estanqueizandolo bien no tiene porque existir corrosión , la electronica de ubica en lugar seco y en caja estanca va a funcionar prefectamente, así lo tengo y lleva funcionando mas de 5 años, por supuesto qué en corriente continua no se produce electrolisis qué tambien lo tengo hecho el mismo sistema pero con sondas en alterna, lo buscaré y lo subiré.


----------



## adiktofer (Sep 2, 2011)

carmant dijo:


> Siento decirte qué,
> Esto que recomiendas induce a confusión  a los mas inexpertos, Todos los sistemas de nivel que hay en el mercado utilizan electronica, otra cosa es que los circuitos esten al descubierto en lugares muy humedos, si se ubican dentro de cajas estancas y lejos de las humedades todo va a fiuncionar sin problemas, el circuito dispone de relés para activar la bobina de los contactores de la potencia que se necesite.
> Cual es el problema??.



Esta bien, se puede implementar dicho sistema con tarjeta electronica, pero hoy en dia las empresas prefieren logica de contactores o los PLC, puesto que su implementacion y mantenimiento es mas sencillo, aparte de ser robustos.

Empero, si la empresa que requiere dicho servicio autoriza el desarrollo mediante electronica de microcontrolador (al fin y al cabo el PLC es un micro con interfaz I/O), tu seras el unico que conozca a la perfeccion el funcionamiento del sistema, haciendo mas dificil un posible mantenimiento correctivo. Y aparte habria que diseñar las interfaces de I/O, lo que conlleva mas gasto.


Fuente: alguien q trabaja en automatizacion.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 2, 2011)

Me parece algo exagerado usar un PLC para algo tan sencillo . 

Respecto de los sensores en DC... tienes suerte que el acero inoxidable aguanta... a mi los contactos de cobre me duraban 1 mes !!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 2, 2011)

Si una empres ae entera que por 100 pesos hacia funcionar el automatico para el tanque y le haces gastar cerca de 1000 peos para poner en un tanque simplemente te asesinan

Aqui por lo menos hay casas que tienen los sistemas para dtetectar nivel con un sistema muy sencillo muy barato que el agua no afecta para nada y pueden pasar 10 años y sigue funcionando, y encima no utilzan electrónica, y duran tanto como el resto, 


Estas re desubicado con lo que deicis, la empresas buscan cosas que duren y que sean de bajo coste no pagar un dineral imnecesrio.


----------



## carmant (Sep 17, 2011)

Para 
rodrigosagredo

Mira ms atras en este mismo post a ver si lo que hay te sirve, Creo que es lo que buscas.
es facil de construir y barato con componentes convencionales faciles de encontrar
es diseño mio y está funcionando bien en varios depositos.


rodrigosagredo
Hola gente, disculpe
pero tengo un problema y no se como resolverlo, porfavor ayudenme necesito instalar un sistema de control automático
Existe un estanque de agua para una red de incendio, la cual está soportada por una bomba de pozo profundo de 12m3/min. El estanque es de 200m3, se mantiene consumos con una bomba Hioki de presurizado para mantener presurizada la red, se solicita implementar un sistema de control automático para que el estanque nunca quede vacio y se mantenga la red con presión en todo evento.
por favor ayudenme muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## luisur (Sep 17, 2011)

Carmant:

Hola, lo del estanque lo solucionas con un nivel conectado a un contactor, es algo simple, y lo de la presion en linea, se hace con un presostato  comercial diferencial tipo Honeywell o Danfoss, tambien conectado a un mando de potencia como un contactor.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2011)

Damalux dijo:


> Mira acá te muestro una imagen de como son:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
alguien sabe cuanto cuesta este modelo y si se consigue en argentina ???


----------



## Elev (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola Amigos

Mirando en internet cai en esta pagina y por las respuestas que he visto en el foro decidí unirme a el para pedirles ayuda.

La verdad mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos y necesito realizar un diseño de un tanque de agua automatizado, el sistema debe cerrar una válvula de entrada de agua cuando este lleno y activarla cuando este a cierto nivel digamos a la mitad del tanque. 

Les agradezco en lo que me puedan ayudar, que tipo de componentes recomiendan utilizar etc.

Lo mas sencillo y económico posible mejor

Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2011)

hay un sistema super sofisticado que hace eso .
y encima no utiliza energia electrica sino que aprovecha la energia hidraulica de el tanque , funciona aunque se corte la luz.

busca en casas de plomeria che .........


solo falta que un dia entre alguno a pedir un circuito para hacer un sandwich de mortadela


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

jajajaja no pode fernado!!!  eso es cierto matiene el tanque lleno.

Pero solo sirve para sistemas domicliarios si hay bombas hay que audir  a otras cosas


----------



## victorHUGOenrique (Nov 14, 2011)

demasiado buena

tengo una duda y quisiera que me puedan apaoyar con el esquema electrico: mi proyecto es el siguiente: DESEO CONTROLAR EL LLENADO DE UN TANQUE MEDIANTE SENSORES O INDICADORES QUE AL ESTAR LLENO EL TANQUE SE APAGUE LA BOMBA Y CUANDO ESTA POR ACABARSE EL AGUA EN EL TANQUE SE ENCIANDA LA BOMBA 

POR FAVOR PUEDEN AYUDARME, LES AGRADECERIA MUCHO


----------



## fernandob (Nov 14, 2011)

de nuevo pasa por la caasa que vende cosas de plomeria, eso tambien esta inventado, no hace falta que "te apoye " un electronico.
es de plomeria eso, busca automatico tanque de agua fibosa.

(esto pasa por poner fotos de uds. )


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2011)

Esto te puede servir de guia, los sensores que funcionan con flotadores aptos para lugares húmedos se consiguen en las casas donde venden bombas de agua alli encontraras absolutamente todo lo que necesitas

Basicamente es un Set-Reset


----------



## carmant (Nov 15, 2011)

Mira aquí,https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/automatizacion-tanque-agua-43/index2.html
 a ver si te sirve esto que diseñé para un amigo y lleva varios años funcionando.
Importante con sondas de acero inoxidable y muy bien aislado la conexión de la sonda.


----------

